# Do as I say, not what I do...



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

A Texas Dem. who opposed the recent "Castle Doctrine" Bill in Texas (which passed) shot a would be thief.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,288737,00.html

:smt017


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

According to the article, the thief threw the pocketknife. At that point, he was unarmed. Furthermore, the "no duty to retreat" law was not in effect on that date.

This was not a clean shoot. Shot an unarmed man who was not a deadly threat to protect mere property in a situation where he could have left the room (or house) and called 9-1-1. There should be a criminal prosecution (unless the Honorable More-Equal-Than-Others gets special treatment, which I expect). Should be a civil suit, too, and there won't be special treatment for that. I expect the thief will soon be driving the Honorable M-E-T-O's car, and spending his bank account. Good.


----------



## Rob_TN (Jun 18, 2007)

Stupid libs. One rule for us to live by, none for them. After all, they're more equal than us, as milquetoast said.


----------

